# ,
, ,    ?

----------

1.EPF

----------

?      ,      (  )

----------


## dunpil

1.0.9

----------


## Alexander_kgn

" "   8.2 ( . )?     1  2012 .   -   1_0_9_2.    ,  -      1  2012        31  2011 .

----------


## 2012

> " "   8.2 ( . )?     1  2012 .   -   1_0_9_2.    ,  -      1  2012        31  2011 .





> -

----------


## Alexander_kgn

Попробовал. Если перед сверткой сделать в конфигураторе тестирование с пересчетом итогов, то остатков вообще нет, если после сворачивания, то так же остатки в 2 раза больше. 
И в любом случае перед запуском обработки на вкладке где корректирующие документы, если зайти в них то видны документы из которых они формируются.
такое чувство, что остатки формируются и движение документов чтоли не удаляется, что приводит к удвоениею результата...
буду еще ковырять, может у кого еще мысли есть?

----------


## Ae

1.0.10.2,   ,   31.12.2012,      "".   .

----------


## Alexander_kgn

А у меня 9-ая версия, завтра обновлюсь до 10 и по пробую, а дату все такие лучше 31.12.2011

----------


## nataliH

*Ae*,      .       .   .

----------


## Alexander_kgn

:Wow: 
 :
1.    31.12.2011,   33000
2.     - 
3.   -    
4.       
5.

----------

?  ,     , .    ,  .  SQL  .

----------


## VLDMR

> ?


 2.0  .. .. ""  . 
   .
 ->  -> ...




> 


  -        . 
        .  
  ,          .

  -   . 
 . 
      "". 
     ... 
, , ..      -.        -      ,    -   .        -   .
,    .

----------


## DaniloslRow

,  ,     .       .

----------

